# module applesmc



## jettero (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé linux (fedora) sur mon macbook pro. ça tourne plutôt pas mal, mais il me reste des petits réglages à faire. 

Je me suis rendu compte que certains de mes soucis viennent d'un problème lié au module applesmc.

Sauf que je suis incapable de trouver ce module dans mon installation. J'ai parcouru vainement un tas de forum et de pages sur le sujet et chaque fois je trouve des façon de régler le module, mais rien sur comment tu l'installe si tu ne l'as pas !

En bref, je ne sais pas comment l'installer. Peut être vous connaissez un moyen de le trouver et de le compiler ?


----------

